
This Old Commodore 64 Is Still Being Used to Run an Auto Shop in Poland - ThomPete
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/this-old-ass-commodore-64-is-still-being-used-to-run-an-1787196319
======
WheelsAtLarge
Cool, finally a use case for the Commodore 64. I had one but it always seemed
like an answer looking for a problem. Mine ended up being a game machine and
my introduction to tech but I always thought there should have been a better
use for it in the business world. Someone really found a use for it. Great!

~~~
evilDagmar
Actually, it had a fairly advanced (for the time) productivity suite called
"GeoWorks" available.

